# DirectTV R10 receiver with Bose Wave Radio



## guvnah (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm trying, unsuccessfully, to use my DTV remote with my Bose Wave Radio. I believe the code is 1131. (from memory, code is at home). Anyone have any suggestions or other codes? 

Thanks


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

guvnah said:


> I'm trying, unsuccessfully, to use my DTV remote with my Bose Wave Radio. I believe the code is 1131. (from memory, code is at home). Anyone have any suggestions or other codes?
> 
> Thanks


I don't own any Bose products, but I know some of the earlier acoustimass systems used RF remotes instead of IR remotes. Any chance the wave radio is RF too? Or is there anything showing that it is receiving the IR from the peanut?


----------



## guvnah (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response! The Bose is a new model. I've looked through the Bose manual and don't see any tech specs on the remote. I think it's an IR because it has a little LED looking think at the pointing end. There's no evidence that the radio sees anything from the DTV remote.


----------



## Gluberall (May 30, 2006)

guvnah said:


> Thanks for the quick response! The Bose is a new model. I've looked through the Bose manual and don't see any tech specs on the remote. I think it's an IR because it has a little LED looking think at the pointing end. There's no evidence that the radio sees anything from the DTV remote.


Have you tried an auto code search w/ remote? Should be in the manual and dtv.com has pdf system manuals there as well just in case your original isn't there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

The best advice i can give is ditch the remote for a learning remote. Make sure it is a learning because you dont need codes you aim the old remotes head to head and voila. I have been using the sony commander series. These remotes are a bit more exspensive but the benifit is being able to mimick all the functions of the origional not just the generic functions the codes give you. most of the time certain higher functions wont be covered from the origional remote just most of the basic functions IE; power volume play record ect. Using my sony I control every function of all my 12 devices and the newer sony commander alows you to change the names of up to 12 functions as well as the name of the devices. I have tivo 1,2,3,4 as well as pioneer burner ect. It gives you the standard function buttons like dvd vcr ect plus 12 more devices u can name anything.


----------



## guvnah (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks all,

Well leave it to my wife (the smart one in the family) to just call Bose.... They said the Wave Radio is a stand alone unit and has no universal codes. 

I think I'll either return the Bose or try the learning remote.

Michael


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The speakers on that thing are like 6 inches apart. Might as well be mono. Why would you want to listen to anything on a box that contains $15 worth of parts and costs $400? (and still sounds like a $15 radio.) For the same money, you can buy a real receiver and real speakers, and have money left over for a DVD player and a universal remote.


----------



## guvnah (Jun 29, 2006)

It was FREE...... rewards program. And we thought it was a good solution due to severe space limitation. Sounds better than the TV speakers.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Arcady said:


> The speakers on that thing are like 6 inches apart. Might as well be mono. Why would you want to listen to anything on a box that contains $15 worth of parts and costs $400? (and still sounds like a $15 radio.) For the same money, you can buy a real receiver and real speakers, and have money left over for a DVD player and a universal remote.


You must be kidding. Have you ever heard one filling a large hotel conference room? They are incredible for their size.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes I have heard one of those things. They sound like crap. People who think Bose speakers sound good have not heard good speakers.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Yes I have heard one of those things. They sound like crap. People who think Bose speakers sound good have not heard good speakers.


agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

DTVPro said:


> agreed wholeheartedly


I didn't say they were as good as my Polks, just that it isn't a toy radio.


----------

